
An Insider Story of How Microsoft Built the Windows Subsystem for Linux - ItalyPaleAle
https://medium.com/microsoft-open-source-stories/when-linux-came-to-windows-204cf9abb3d6
======
mycall
I wish they didn't kill it by converting to hyper-v. Having a pure translation
layer without dealing with device virtualization was a nice aspect.

